# Updated pictures of our Kids



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Cindy








Doesn't Cindy totally have Paintball's butt








Bonequiqui








He also has Paintball's butt. I am sad he is getting banded today.








Storm








Marsha








Jan








Caliber








Cookie Dough


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumb: Well, looks like little Cindy turned out alright after all--she is a little chunk, if you ask me!

I like the name Cookie Dough--so cute! 

I like Jan too--she looks awesome!

awwww Bonquiqui-- I was also hoping you would keep him as a herdsire. I would have loved to watch him grow and see his offspring. He will do very well for your niece at the fair though.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They all are little chunks :greengrin: They look good!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute! They sure have gotten big :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Growing fast....lookin good... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am pretty happy with them. Storm and Cindy are still behind and i hope they catch up soon. Cindy is staying at a pretty constant, .23-.24 ADG. How do I get her to gain more. Storm is up to .37 ADG but I would like to see him up more also. I think once I move the bigger 5 into a different pen I will start giving Storm and Cindy calf manna to see if that helps them. Cindy is only 18 pounds 8 oz at 54 days.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I was going to suggest calf-manna. Maybe give those two some "show feed" type grain, if you are not already.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well they all get 18% Meat makers pelleted feed threw ADM. So it is kind of a show feed. Storm grew really well over this past week he is catching back up with Jan. I really think it wont be long till Storm has caught up.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Cute! I love their names.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I think Cindy looks to be pretty healthy for her size. Maybe she is just a late bloomer? She is definitly cute though!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

pennyspasture said:


> I think Cindy looks to be pretty healthy for her size. Maybe she is just a late bloomer? She is definitly cute though!


By the look of the picture she looks stout to me IMO! very nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree she is stout and looks pretty awesome but a 30 pound doe at 7 months is not going to look to impressive in the show ring. If she was shown by weight I wouldn't be too worried but that's not the case since she is a breeding doe.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice babies! I really like Bonequiqui, he should do really good for you.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They sure have filled out and have really grown fast! They look really good!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you ever had a wether act off for more then one day after banding. Bonequiqui is still off and I banded him on Saturday. He kind of shuffles his back legs and is a little lethargic.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was looking at these pics but realized I never posted a reply! They are such BEAUTIFUL and THICK kids! I love how they are growing! Cindy has really really come far and looks to be doing just fine! I hope your able to give her the boost you need her to get, but still I think she's nice, and have a feeling she'll hit a nice growth spurt.

I hope and pray Bonequiqui is okay and is still just sore from the banding. 

Sure love looking at pics of your kids, they will do your nieces proud this summer!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've heard of them acting off for a few days afterwards. I'd just keep a close on him for any other changes. Hope he's just sore.


----------

